# Word of the Day -  Imprimatur



## debodun (Mar 18, 2021)

Imprimatur (noun) - a declaration authorizing publication of a book. The term is also applied loosely to any mark of approval or endorsement.

The minting of some commemorative coins require an imprimatur of the government.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2021)

Is the book-cover of a book that received a special honor, imprinted with an _imprimatur?_


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 20, 2021)

The New Penguin version bears the imprimatur of the Royal Shakespeare Company.


----------



## RubyK (Mar 20, 2021)

Imprimatur is a latin word meaning, "Let it be printed."


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2021)

Is an imprimatur usually flat and printed, or is it more often 3-dimensional or a little raised? 
I am still confused as to which types of seals it applies to.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Is an imprimatur usually flat and printed, or is it more often 3-dimensional or a little raised?
> I am still confused as to which types of seals it applies to.....


Related to paper, flat and printed, or in the case of a wax seal, 3-dimensional.


----------

